# **sniff**



## GouRonin (Dec 29, 2001)

Do not buy, "36 crazy fists."

WTF was I thinking?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 29, 2001)

I'll bite...

What *is* 36 Crazy Fists?

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 29, 2001)

Directed by, but not starring. Jackie Chan. Good action. Bad dialogue.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2001)

Do not rent "9 Deaths of the Ninja" no matter how kewl the names sounds.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2001)

Sounds like you've been renting some real stinkers, Gou.

Might I suggest some Akira Kurosawa flicks?  Seven Samurai, Yojimbo, and Sanjuro come to mind.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Sounds like you've been renting some real stinkers, Gou.*



There are plenty of those around.

For an interesting non-Oriental knife-fighting movie, try _Exposure_:
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0101834
Not that it's all that good as a movie, but the knife-fighting is interesting.


----------



## islandtime (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> There are plenty of those around.
> ...



..............................
I have Exposure in my collection/...Those Randall knives...whoa!!



Gene


----------



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

Who are some of the actors in 36 crazy fists?were they unknowns or were they moderately popular.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kickyou _
> 
> *Who are some of the actors in 36 crazy fists?were they unknowns or were they moderately popular. *



*36 Crazy Fists, The (1977)*

*Credited cast overview: *
Tony Leung Siu Hung ....  Wong Tai-Kwang  
_rest of cast listed alphabetically:_
Hark-On Fung   
Kar Cheung Lau ....  Shung Ho-Kong  

*Also Known As: *
San shi liu mi xing quan (1977)
Blood Pact (1977)
Jackie Chan's Bloodpact (1977) (USA: video box title)
Master and the Boxer (1977) 


Click here to find out more.


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Crazy fist? hmmm that Sounds Familiar, but no 36!

:EG:


----------



## Tachi (Jun 4, 2002)

...is an evil movie!
It lured me into thinking it may actually be good because Jackie's nname was on it!  Ah, how quickly we learn...

watch out for any of the films supposedly directed or produced by Jackie Chan....then again, they are good for a laugh  


Tachi


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

..is that he is not renting them....




                 ............he owns them all. And more besides!!


----------



## Marginal (Aug 22, 2002)

People haven't even seen the depth of bad moviemaking until they see Dragon and the Hawk. Zero redeeming qualities. It doesn't even get away with being so bad it's funny. It's just terrible.


----------

